# Dwight impossible to gameplan for



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Link*



> How’d he flip his team’s defensive mojo so drastically? (Brian Hill was the coach before and after the big turnaround, so don’t assume Stan Van Gundy came in and straightened things out.) For starters, his blocked shots have risen sharply from 1.4 to nearly 3 per due to experience and a better ability to slide into the paint from the weakside. More importantly than that, however, is the perception that he can block any shot inside the lane.
> 
> This creates fear in opponents, and fear creates bad shots. Three blocked shots out of 85 attempts doesn’t drastically improve a defense. But 3 blocks coupled with 10-15 fearfully poor shots inside, plus another 10 that are now taken a little farther back than desired so they won’t be rejected can screw up an offense real good.
> 
> ...


Okay maybe not impossible to gameplan for, BUT when he's hitting his FTs and isn't stuck on the bench, the Magic are pretty much impossible to stop.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You guys need to watch the Dwight video on the magic's website. That stuff is well done.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah I would really like to know what Dwights free throw percentage has been post all star break, the dude has been a beast, and his game sharpens every second he's on the court. I have a feeling next year he will win the MVP.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nobody with the data I seek ??


----------

